# 2012-2013 Setup Thread



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

2012-2013 Setup Pics


----------



## ThisDudeKB (Jan 6, 2013)

*This is my first set up I have had, I'm going to Keystone, Colorado next month. Let me know if you like it!*








*My Jacket, its a Ripzone Coach. *








*My goggles, Anon Trackers*








*My boots, 32's Exus 2012-2013*








*My Hat, Giro Chapter 1*

*My board is a Burton and my pants are just Quests. I have some Burton socks if anyone cares haha and some Spider gloves! Im pretty happy with my first set up, this stuff is $$$$$$ big time! See you on the mountain!*​


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Man, you look hyped! :eusa_clap:

I actually asked SnowWolf if he could revmove this thread because there's another setup thread, which is official, even though I intended for this to be an outerwear thread and the official one's for hard goods.
The problem was that I gave it the wrong name in the title, so everyone ignores it thinking it's another attempt at a board setup thread.

Thanks for posting anyway.


----------



## ThisDudeKB (Jan 6, 2013)

I understand, sorry about that. Its been so long scene the last time I have been on a forum. Trying to get the grip again and see where everything is.


----------

